# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Lenovo Tab 2 A7-30 7" 3G (8GB)

## pas2007

Πωλείται Tablet Lenovo Tab 2 A7 30 3G                                                                                                                     TIMH: 35€
Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση εξωτερικά χωρίς γρατζουνιές και σπασίματα.
Μόνο θεματάκι έχει το κουμπί για κλείδωμα ξεκλείδωμα το οποίο θέλει λίγη πίεση για να δουλέψει.
Περιλαμβάνει τζαμάκι για προστασία οθόνης, θήκη, φορτιστής και καλώδιο φόρτισης
Χαρακτηριστικά
Οθόνη: 7" 1024 x 600 pixels
CPU: 1.3GHz Quad-Core
RAM: 1GB
Μνήμη Αποθήκευσης: 8GB
Δίκτυο: 3G
Λειτουργικό: Android
Βάρος: 269gr

----------

